# b-litter of the little pixies



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

hello!

time is coming  my little girl is in heat.

next week we'll visit the stud dog and hopefully, we'll have cuuute little puppys this spring :love4:


here is mommy






and daddy


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww how exciting. How is Ailie doing on her conformation career?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Ailie is doing great!

She is getting more and more beautiful each day!

I'm absolutly in love with her!

I'll write something about her in her thread


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

They are both gorgeous!! Can't wait to see the puppies! Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

They should make some gorgeous puppies! Happy mating!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

thanks 

i think it's a very good mate. 

the sire is 7 years old and still healthy and very fit!
and all his puppies have been georgous and they are very pretty chihuahuas.

he has sired 7 litters now, i do like it, if the stud dog isn't "used" that often.

I am really excited. i think we'll visit him around the 10th day of heat the first time. 



we have also planned the c- and d- litter yet


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She is so pretty shell make great puppies. Good luck!!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

I am really excited!

Tomorrow we are going to visit the stud dog! :cheers:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gorgeous pairing.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

They are going to make some gorgeous pups!!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Beautiful dogs. They have great conformation- looks like a great pairing. I am excited to see the pups!


Also, kudos for being a responsible breeder- love to see that you've got proven dogs on both sides with excellent health and conformation and that you compete with them. <3


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Beautiful dogs. They have great conformation- looks like a great pairing. I am excited to see the pups!
> 
> 
> Also, kudos for being a responsible breeder- love to see that you've got proven dogs on both sides with excellent health and conformation and that you compete with them. <3


thanks :angel2:

i'm doing my very best to get very good pups 
the vet checked everything possible, not only patella...but also hips, eyes, heart etc...
both girls are very active (running by bike, swiming, agility and so on) and they have a very strong, friendly and outgoing personality.
i wouldn't have bred them if they'd have any "mistakes" ... not every dog hast be a stud dog...anyway how cute he or she is 


with this litter, i expect very activ and sportive puppies  hope to get a nice little male for my little ailie :cloud9:


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

:ngreet2:

we had to change things...

after we went to the stud dog last saturday, he had to many "mistakes" ... his hind leg was "shaking", his eyes were too big...and he was breathing loudly...i don't know how to explain.
His teeth were dirty and he doesn't have a scissors or level bite...

at least, we drove back after 30 minutes :foxes15:


back home, i asked a friend from denmark if she'd know good stud dogs for my little girl...
luckily she did 

so we drove to denmark on monday, to visit the dog.
i knew him from different show, also one of his sons.

the owner of little "joey" (hig fly first win then dance - if someone is interested in his pedigree, you can find him on ingrus) had to work, but my friend got his keys.

the felt in love from the moment they saw each oter 
but the didn't "sit together" - you know what i mean?

so, tenna (my friend) called the owner to ask if i could take him with me 

now, little joey is in my home. he is absolutly adorable.
very nice charakter. friendly, playfull and not barking ^^

yesterday evenig they sat together for nearly 1 hour! 
hope we'll get pretty little babys 



and there he is...he is a chocolate tricolour


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

i made two more pics of little joey today.






what do you mean? isn't he a real beauty?? 


he is still at my house. i think he'll go back home next week, or the week after.
he and my little idie sat together for three times. i hope we'll get pretty puppys aroung may :hello1:


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

today it's the 25th day after the first tieing, so we went to the vet for scanning.



i am really really happy to tell you, that my little sunshine is pregnant!
we expect 3-6 puppies at the middle of may 

well...the vet said, that she could see definitly 4...we'll see 


here is the picture of the scanning


----------



## Valli88 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very cute dogs, I'm sure they will have very cute babies! Can't wait to see the puppies! congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

today it's the 38th day of pregnancy for my little idie.
she 400g more weight and her tummy is 8,3cm bigger the before...
she seems to burst...
i hope she wont get too much puppies 

here is a pic of her. taken yesterday...

View attachment 47505


View attachment 47513


View attachment 47521


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Soon, soon!!! Can't wait for the final count! Anywhere from 3-6?? you said?? Let us know.


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

4-6 pups are expected ... But i imagine 6 to 7...
only 3 weeks left ... i'm so excited :-D

View attachment 47593


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## chi-bella (Jun 20, 2013)

today it's the 57th day of pregnancy and we wenn to the vet for a last check ... my little honey has 5-7 puppies in her tummy.
poor little thing ... she isn't amused any longer.
it is time for the Babys to be born....
here are some pics of today

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww can't wait to see the pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

